# shooting ranges?



## big fish (Oct 9, 2005)

i live in north ridgeville and i want to go shoot my new gun but the closes area i can find is over an hour away. does anyone know a closer are? thanks in advance.


----------



## lastv8 (Oct 11, 2004)

http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/wildlife/Shooting/granges.htm


----------



## MAKtackle (Mar 29, 2005)

Not sure what type of gun you are wanting to shoot. Stonewall in Brecksville has a range, American Sportsman in Columbia Station may allow? and heard of a place on Pearl rd in Strongsville or Brunswick, unsure of the name.


----------



## JOE W (Jun 4, 2004)

The indoor range in brunswick hills is ROYAL RIDGE -330 -220- 4206 hope you plan on shooting something small!! The owner does not like loud noise.. LOL


----------



## ledslinger (Aug 24, 2006)

they reopened the indoor range ---Sherwin ---on rt 611 (colorado ave) just west of lake breeze rd on the north side of the road ---give em a call---closed on sunday


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

JOE W said:


> The indoor range in brunswick hills is ROYAL RIDGE -330 -220- 4206 hope you plan on shooting something small!! The owner does not like loud noise.. LOL


What kinda person opens a gun range but dosn't wanna hear loud noise?


----------

